# Honda small eng.



## tuckerman (Apr 21, 2009)

Bought a new karcher power washer.Tried to start,wouldn't.Called karcher,they gave me a authorized service ctr. I took the unit ,service tech says unit was started a factory and was not drained properly.I got a powerwasher which is like the little red headed boy that no one wants to claim.the blame game again.There has to be a simple way to solve this problem without having to pay $60 + dollars to have it fixed.
help would be appreciated, tuckerman


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Honda puts a chemical or sprays the carb with something, it keeps the gas from gumming up or is supposed to evaperate the remaining gas, i'm not sure which. 

Not sure what there charging 60 dollars for because you didn't say what needed to be done. The chemical or whatever they use does need to be cleaned out before use. i never do it just run gas through it and all my tools are fine. 98% of our engines are Honda's at the rental place i work at. not to mention most the tools we have, have Honda on them so the companies I'm sure run gas through them or clean them cause they need to make sure the tool works before sending out to us. 

more detail would be nice.


----------



## tuckerman (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks For Response,when I Took The Unit To A Authorized Karcher Service Ctr. They Said Carb. Was Gummed Up And Was Not Covered Under Warranty. Would Cost $50-$60 Plus Parts If Needed.they Suggested Contacting Honda. Honda Say S Karcher Is The Problem.no Body Wants To Deal Withit.honda Said Karcher Was Aware Of Problem And Has Since Changed There Eng. Testing.can't Find A Way To Actually Talk To A Real Person With Karcher.its Not A Lot Of Money To Fix It,buts Its Just Ticks Me Off No One Will Man Up And Fix It.
Thank Againtuckerman


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

mmm, i will call my distubator tomorrow at work, warranties are the same for everyone. if they say they will cover a carb then karcher must also. the only thing a warranty can be different on is the time frame. Commercial or residential units. By the way how old is the machine in question and when did you by it? also is it a GX engine or GXV or what?

If it is just gummed up what in the world are they charging you for? What are they replacing. the carb can be cleaned if it was just gummed up. i can see them replacing the gaskets and maybe the rubber seals in the carb, sounds like there going to replace the whole thing?

i would like to know what some of the guys here charge for a cleaning on a carb, anyone????

edit: if it is defective then i can see a warranty exchange depending on honda but what your describing is neglect but I'll let you play the name game on that one.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

it sounds to me the engine was ran at the factory and they never drained the carburetor of the fuel from testing and has gummed the carburetor. this is not your fault and you should not have to pay for anything.did you take it to a karcher service center? if so you need to contact your nearest honda dealer and let them help you with this. you will need your proof of purchase but they should be able to address it for you under warranty.

ok just read your last post... im a certified honda tech call me monday between 7 am and 4pm est @973 948 6400 i will address this with my district service manager for honda and see if i can get you some help in your location.ask for terry in service


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

LowRider said:


> i would like to know what some of the guys here charge for a cleaning on a carb, anyone????


we charge anywhere from 30 minutes labor to 1 hour,this is for removal,breakdown of the carburetor ,sonic cleaning,and reinstallation 
shop rate is 6.99 a tenth or 69.90 an hour.


----------

